# Can you give it up for us?



## Tammilynn (Jun 3, 2012)

I am separated from my husband of 18 years. The problem is he likes to smoke pot. For a while he was smoking everyday after a long day of work. It was ok at first then the smoking became a way of life away from work. We suffered as well as the house and kids. Now kids are grown and the house is needing lots of repairs. I want to reconcile but he told me he quit smoking only for 1 month (I thought it was for good). Now he does it "only rarely". He's turned into a slug. I just can't trust that things will be different if I move home. Don't know what to do. Help!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Does he want to quit? Does he agree he has turned into a slug? Are the repairs something he puts off because he is high?

Part of the problem I see with what you wrote, is that you tolerated his pot smoking for what appears to be 18 years, is that correct? Or did he start smoking recently?


----------



## Tammilynn (Jun 3, 2012)

He enjoys getting high and has for 18yrs. At first he only did it occasionally on weekends. Our neighbor who he hangs out with gets high all day and night. It increased to every evening and all weekend probably in the last 5yrs which is about the time he really became a slug. Through much pleading he slowed to weekends only. Never much ambition but bad now.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there an alanon group in your area?


----------

